
5 Lessons Developers Can Take from Apple’s Walled Garden - edbedbe
https://www.reaktor.com/blog/lessons-developers-can-take-from-apple/
======
edbedbe
Author here. Apple has been getting slammed in the tech news lately and I
thought it might be a good time to discuss some of the long-term positive
aspects of their approach to software design. Happy to field any questions
about the post.

